# Neon tetra only top fin rotting white after ick ?



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

After about 5 days of 86F treatment for ick and most of my fish dead (about 2 died per day) there is 3 of these tough guys left.

I'm clueless as to what they have now did ick did it to them (one or two still seem to have couple dots on them which I'm surprised due to high temp if ick is surviving) The top fin was going white for day or two and now it's completly rotten it almost seems like part of the body on the fish is going too.
(warring larger files)
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8618563057/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8619669556/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8619670082/in/photostream/

I regret now not using quick cure as loosing more then 10 fish sucked (it was other 2 neons and 5 rummy nose which went first and my clown pleco).

I dropped maracyn two yesterday but I'm pretty sure my tank will be empty in a day or two so I can crank up temp to 90F and kill off whatever is left and start over.

More Details:

Have to leave to work so no time for full water test but I'm pretty sure they got ick from over crowded tank and high ammonia which wasn't showing correctly on paper test until I got liquid one and test showed 8.0 
I replaced 1/2 water day that I spotted the ick and tested water (Thursday last week) by Saturday ammonia was at .25 and now stayed there every day (did about 30% water change every day)

10 gal tank had it since beginning of Jan 2013, cycled when I had tough gold fish in it.
About 1.5 month ago had ick too and used API super cure or something like, and high temp for a week and it cleared up only few rummy nose died which I replaced and gave away the goldfish. After everything seemed ok and tests were still good (used paper strips) I restocked the fish back and all was good for about a month till last week. 
All I have to say it has been a journey and I'm learning more and more every time I get wipe like this but its frustrating as well.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

when restocking, do it slow and gradual. Cycling is just for the bio load in the tank at the time, when you add more fish, the cycle has to catch up so don't add too many too fast.

Those fins look pretty bad.

I have one thought, what type of filter are you using? Most have a cartridge than you replace once a month or so, these suck as you loose a lot of bacteria when you change the media. I like filters that have a dedicated bio media such as aquaclear filters or any canister filter.

I had a lot of problems when I first started out in the hobby because I used a cartridge media filter. I now use aquaclear filters, canister filters or sponge filters on all my tanks and have no problems cycle wise.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

It can be difficult sometimes, even when you try hard to do it all properly, you don't always have success. Ick is a parasite that can't live without it's host, so once it is eradicated, it should not come back unless you add new fish that may bring it with them. If you do lose all the fish, yes, keep the tank hot for a week and any Ick that's left will die off and provided no new fish bring it with them, you should be good. 

You may want to set up a QT, so you can isolate new fish for a few weeks, that way, if they have ick or anything else, it won't get into your main tank.

Unfortunately, when conditions are poor, for whatever reason, fish are weakened. Then other organisms, like fungi, bacteria and viruses that are always in the water, but normally don't cause problems, may be able to take advantage of the weak fish. It's called opportunistic infection, because it takes advantage of any 'opportunity' when conditions favour it's success. 

The neon, having been weakened by Ick, has now acquired a secondary, opportunistic, infection in the fin. If the rot has already reached the body, it has little chance of survival, sadly. 

Before you add new fish, do make sure the tank is cycled. Though it was cycled to begin with, I think it may not be now, because of those ammonia levels you're getting. The bacteria in the filters that maintain the cycle may have been killed by the meds, or maybe something else went wrong, but a cycled tank should not show ammonia readings like that. 

I assume you removed the fish that died as soon as possible ? Dead fish left to decay, even for a relatively short time, can easily cause an ammonia problem. The ammonia from decay overwhelms the filter bacteria. You may have to start over, or there may be enough live bacteria in the old filter to get a new one going faster, hopefully.

Just ensure the tank is back to being well cycled before you get new fish, so you don't have more losses. If there is a any way to do it, also consider a QT, or quarantine tank, set up. If fish show any signs of Ick in the QT, or any other health issue, you can treat them there. Don't put them in the main tank until you are sure they are cured. Good luck.


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for replies as always,

Just quick update so about day after I gave these guys Maracyn Two the white on their fins was gone (exposing kind of raw areas of the top of the fin) but they started eating and became more active so I think its helping them.

Also ick came back on day 2 of the treatment so I added quick cure at 1/2 of the strength and backed off on temp from 86 to 84 as the 86F temp for last 9 days and ick coming back makes me believe that this heat therapy is not working for my tank.

It now has been 5 days of Maracyn Two treatment and 3rd (last day) of Quick Cure treatment my 3 survives are still alive (also 2 oto cats that initially I thought were dead are active and not showing any signs of ick/rot).

I guess time will show if this worked out ok or not.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

You should continue to use Quick Cure for at least 2 days after the last signs of Ich are visible on your fish. 

People often stop the treatment too soon and then the parasite returns and this time with some resistance to the medication.
--
Paul


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Y2KGT said:


> You should continue to use Quick Cure for at least 2 days after the last signs of Ich are visible on your fish.
> 
> People often stop the treatment too soon and then the parasite returns and this time with some resistance to the medication.
> --
> Paul


Perfect timing on the quick cure I have instructions to treat for 3 days (3rd day was yesterday) today fish look even better then yesterday but there is still some ick grains on two of them and I was wondering if I should stretch the treatment by 3 more days.

Now would you suggest I should do 25% water change and continue treating for 3 extra days or just add couple days without the change of water and treat until visually I don't see signs of ick.
I also decided to give them antibiotic 1 extra day (sixth day) so their fins have some time to recover.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

alstare2000 said:


> Perfect timing on the quick cure I have instructions to treat for 3 days (3rd day was yesterday) today fish look even better then yesterday but there is still some ick grains on two of them and I was wondering if I should stretch the treatment by 3 more days.
> 
> Now would you suggest I should do 25% water change and continue treating for 3 extra days or just add couple days without the change of water and treat until visually I don't see signs of ick.
> I also decided to give them antibiotic 1 extra day (sixth day) so their fins have some time to recover.


You should always perform a water change before you retreat. And as per my previous post you need to keep treating for at least 2 days after the last sign of Ich is visible on any fish.
--
Paul


----------



## alstare2000 (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi I want to add an update that my 3 neon tetras survived 2 cycles of quick cure treatment to kill ick and also 6 days of antibiotics to kill the rot or whatever it was. Their fins are almost fully back and they are holding up strong. Tank is clear of ick for now.
Also about 3 cherry shrimp that I have survived the meds fine.
Happy end for now, and I'll be starting to re-stock slowly again.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

some good news at least


----------

